# Stickers sticking



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Think it would be ok to put clear tape over the no stick stickers? Wiped clean with alcohol and stickers still fall off! Tape sticks but stickers wont.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

If you take them back to a place that sells them they will switch them out for new ones. They have to go on smooth plastic and I usually use some superglue when putting them on. On my current quad I cut out a small square of aluminum and riveted it under the rear fenders to give them something good to stick to.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Never had a problem with the ones they print from a hunting/fishing license machine. I have seen people peel of that type of sticker and place it on another machine. That includes the snowmobile trail pass. The trail passes people get from the dealer have terrible adhesive.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Your probly not really clean. Wash it off with dish soap use a soft brush then alcohol it. Then warm the surface up with a hair drier put it on and heat the sticker up. Press it on there good. No problems ever mines a mudder not going under all the time but its splashed over all the time. Same on the sleds put them on the belly pan where they do run in snow most of the time. Never have lost one and the pans not smooth either. All plastic parts have mold release on them to get them out of the mold you got to get that off


----------

